# New Resorts Coming



## comicbookman (Jun 15, 2020)

Got this in email a little bit ago:


*New Club Wyndham Resorts Coming Soon *​





As a Club Wyndham VIP owner, you’re hearing the exciting news first. Be prepared for your bucket list to get a lot longer!Kick your theme park vacation up a notch and stay right off International Drive at your proposed future Club Wyndham Plus resort, Club Wyndham Kingstown Reef. In between roller coasters and animal encounters, you’ll discover all the attractions that Orlando has to offer. Back at the resort, enjoy updated amenities including a nine-hole miniature golf course, chess, and more.It’s island time at the completely transformed Limetree Beach Resort by Club Wyndham, formerly known as Bluebeard’s Beach Club, on beautiful St. Thomas. From exhilarating island adventures to relaxing in a beach cabana, Limetree Beach Resort by Club Wyndham has something for everyone. With the fitness center, outdoor grills, and water sport rentals all within reach, you’re spoiled for choice. Grab your snorkel and swim suit — it’s time to hit the beach.If your bucket list needs some variety, you’ll have plenty to choose from with the addition of 21 Club Wyndham Plus properties across the country! Tee off in New Hampshire. Drink and dine in wine country. Hit the slopes of Mount Hood. Unlock possibilities and destinations you have only dreamed about.These new resort additions will soon accept reservations for stays as early as fall 2020. Club Wyndham is committed to keeping your resorts Vacation Ready™ so you can stay and play with peace of mind. As a result, availability of certain on-site amenities is subject to change.Visit clubwyndham.com on June 17 for more details and to book!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 15, 2020)

So Kingstown Reef is an existing WM resort is it not?  I'm assuming they are either converting inventory from WM to CWP, or are they actually adding more buildings/inventory specifically for CWP?  Limetree is just Bluebeard's rebadged and rebuilt.  What are the other 19 resorts?  

It mentions New Hampshire, the only resort that shows up in a search is Crotched Mountain Resort, screenshot below.  The resort link produces a 404 error though.  No WM/CWP ski resort that I'm aware of in Mount Hood.  Perhaps there are SVC resorts in those areas and they're simply adding inventory converted into CWA from owner conversions?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> So Kingstown Reef is an existing WM resort is it not?  I'm assuming they are either converting inventory from WM to CWP, or are they actually adding more buildings/inventory specifically for CWP?  Limetree is just Bluebeard's rebadged and rebuilt.  What are the other 19 resorts?


WM owned some units at Kingstown Reef and, if I recall correctly, managed the property (both WM and the remaining units).  The units becoming Wyndham could have come from the "other" (non-WM) inventory.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 15, 2020)

Could it be Shell?


----------



## HDiaz1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Could it be Shell?


This is what I’m thinking too. They’re probably adding all Shell resorts to Club Wyndham


----------



## comicbookman (Jun 15, 2020)

HDiaz1 said:


> This is what I’m thinking too. They’re probably adding all Shell resorts to Club Wyndham


how many resorts does Shell have?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 15, 2020)

Sounds like it’s on the CWP side instead of Club Pass, too.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Jun 15, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> how many resorts does Shell have?








						Shell Vacations Club: Timeshares, Vacation Ownership, Resorts, Family Vacation Clubs: Hawaii, California, Oregon, Wisconsin,   Las Vegas, Arizona, Mexico -Shell Vacations Resorts
					

Shell Vacations Club offers Vacation Ownership in exciting destinations in Arizona, Hawaii, California, Canada, Mexico, Wisconsin, and Oregon




					www.shellvacationsclub.com


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> So Kingstown Reef is an existing WM resort is it not?  I'm assuming they are either converting inventory from WM to CWP, or are they actually adding more buildings/inventory specifically for CWP?  Limetree is just Bluebeard's rebadged and rebuilt.  What are the other 19 resorts?
> 
> It mentions New Hampshire, the only resort that shows up in a search is Crotched Mountain Resort, screenshot below.  The resort link produces a 404 error though.  No WM/CWP ski resort that I'm aware of in Mount Hood.  Perhaps there are SVC resorts in those areas and they're simply adding inventory converted into CWA from owner conversions?
> 
> View attachment 22147


Crotched Mountain Resort is not new, it's been available for at least a couple years.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 15, 2020)

So, how does this relate, if at all, to the theory expressed by some in the past few weeks that Wyndham is in serious financial trouble, perhaps even in danger of bankruptcy?


----------



## comicbookman (Jun 15, 2020)

HDiaz1 said:


> Shell Vacations Club: Timeshares, Vacation Ownership, Resorts, Family Vacation Clubs: Hawaii, California, Oregon, Wisconsin,   Las Vegas, Arizona, Mexico -Shell Vacations Resorts
> 
> 
> Shell Vacations Club offers Vacation Ownership in exciting destinations in Arizona, Hawaii, California, Canada, Mexico, Wisconsin, and Oregon
> ...



So 19 not counting the affiliates, add limetree and the new orlando and that gets us to 21, including one in New Hampshire.  So strong chance it is access to the Shell resorts.  Wasn't Wyndham recently aggressively trying to get Shell owners to trade there deeds for Wyndam deeds?


----------



## comicbookman (Jun 15, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> So, how does this relate, if at all, to the theory expressed by some in the past few weeks that Wyndham is in serious financial trouble, perhaps even in danger of bankruptcy?



I doubt it is related at all.


----------



## Firepath (Jun 15, 2020)

They are adding more buildings at Kingstown Reef. When I drove by last, I was surprised at the amount of open land around the existing buildings, and there was construction in March before the shut down.


----------



## Manzana (Jun 15, 2020)

In any case it is good for us to have more options.  I could speculate and dream forever it is good that we will find out in 2 days.


----------



## Manzana (Jun 15, 2020)

This should answer any questions about where they are coming from.


----------



## markb53 (Jun 15, 2020)

There are Shell properties in all the locations mentioned.


----------



## Manzana (Jun 15, 2020)

And the few others mentioned in the email.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 15, 2020)

Manzana said:


> View attachment 22157
> 
> This should answer any questions about where they are coming from.



Thanks for this, here’s the link to the full brochure, it’s SVC from what I can tell now. I’ve seen some SVC inventory listed in the CWA POS so best guess is that’s how they are bringing it into CWP. 









						Club Wyndham Destinations Summer 2020 Page 8
					






					wyndham.mydigitalpublication.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 15, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Crotched Mountain Resort is not new, it's been available for at least a couple years.



I learn something new every day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 15, 2020)

The CW side of kingstown is done construction, they just need to put in the furniture. Its opening in Sept.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 16, 2020)

New resort options are always nice!  Especially when they are bookable as Club Wyndham locations and not restricted like Worldmark or Margaritaville!


----------



## 55plus (Jun 16, 2020)

When we first bought in it was called Fairfield Resorts and I think there were only six resort locations. Look at it now.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 17, 2020)

So far not finding any availability for the fall or later at the Shell resorts.  None of them have said "Limited accommodations" on the resort page.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 17, 2020)

It looks like the Limetree Beach Resort is bookable, but it still doesn't show up directly in searches - only through flexible dates for nearby searches.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 17, 2020)

Eric B said:


> It looks like the Limetree Beach Resort is bookable, but it still doesn't show up directly in searches - only through flexible dates for nearby searches.



I have this item captured on our content management list for remediation.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 17, 2020)

Can't find a single date for carriage hills or ridge resorts in ontario.  This resort was available to book but they removed it in December.  So now they can announce it as a new resorts, with still no availability,  LOL.  yeah right.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 17, 2020)

As far as I can tell they have not added all of Shell. None that are bookable yet. And now I see several high end Outrigger options in Hawaii instead of one.


----------



## Manzana (Jun 17, 2020)

Expand Your Bucket List
					

Check warm-weather adventures off your bucket list at these two Club Wyndham resorts, now accepting reservations for Club Wyndham timeshare owners. Book your Orlando, Florida, or St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands, vacation today.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




The link shows the list.  I can book Limetree the others are tough to find availability


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 17, 2020)

They are some very nice addition to Club Wyndham for owners.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 17, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Can't find a single date for carriage hills or ridge resorts in ontario.  This resort was available to book but they removed it in December.  So now they can announce it as a new resorts, with still no availability,  LOL.  yeah right.



This is where having the calendar view back will be really handy.  To see what kind of availability these resorts actually have across an entire month.


----------



## Melder (Jun 18, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> This is where having the calendar view back will be really handy.  To see what kind of availability these resorts actually have across an entire month.



It looks like we'll have the calendar view back in a week.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 19, 2020)

jwalk03 said:


> New resort options are always nice!  Especially when they are bookable as Club Wyndham locations and not restricted like Worldmark or Margaritaville!


I thought Margaritaville was removed from restrictions a while back, I have booked a few times.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 19, 2020)

Margaritaville is bookable, but with shorter reservation periods depending on status.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 19, 2020)

alexadeparis said:


> I thought Margaritaville was removed from restrictions a while back, I have booked a few times.



It is MVC resort dependent. IME you cannot book MVC Pigeon Forge unless you own MVC. However MVC Desert Blue, St. Thomas and Rio Mar can be booked as follows:

Non-VIP: 5 months out
VIPS: 6 months out 
VIPG: 8 months out 
VIPP: 10 months out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> It is MVC resort dependent. IME you cannot book MVC Pigeon Forge unless you own MVC. However MVC Desert Blue, St. Thomas and Rio Mar can be booked as follows:
> 
> Non-VIP: 5 months out
> VIPS: 6 months out
> ...


Oh, ok, I never realized there were layers of reservations. I just booked last week for next May just prior to Memorial Day (11 months out), so I guess I just assumed it’s part of Club Wyndham Access accounts now. I am no VIP.


----------



## overthehill (Jun 20, 2020)

Having stayed a week at WM Kingstown Reef, I wouldn't get excited about staying there again. Read my review. I gave the resort a rating of 4
​


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 20, 2020)

alexadeparis said:


> Oh, ok, I never realized there were layers of reservations. I just booked last week for next May just prior to Memorial Day (11 months out), so I guess I just assumed it’s part of Club Wyndham Access accounts now. I am no VIP.



Which resort? I believe there’s a small amount of CWA inventory from MVC Rio Mar, but CWA inventory changes over time so there could be more at other locations that I’m not aware of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobmnu (Jun 20, 2020)

HDiaz1 said:


> This is what I’m thinking too. They’re probably adding all Shell resorts to Club Wyndham


What does this mean for Shell owners?  More people for the same number of resorts.  I have not seen any Wyndham resorts when I look for a place to book.  Several months ago I was offered the opportunity (via a phone call) to purchase Wyndham points and be able to exchange into Wyndham Resorts.  I do not buy from unsolicited phone calls but it made me wonder was Wyndham takeover just a scam for Shell Owners to force us to buy more points to be able to use our points.  If Wyndham owners get to use Shell Properties then Shell Owners should get to use all Wyndham resorts on an equal  basis.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 20, 2020)

bobmnu said:


> What does this mean for Shell owners?  More people for the same number of resorts.  I have not seen any Wyndham resorts when I look for a place to book.  Several months ago I was offered the opportunity (via a phone call) to purchase Wyndham points and be able to exchange into Wyndham Resorts.  I do not buy from unsolicited phone calls but it made me wonder was Wyndham takeover just a scam for Shell Owners to force us to buy more points to be able to use our points.  If Wyndham owners get to use Shell Properties then Shell Owners should get to use all Wyndham resorts on an equal  basis.


No what they are doing is throwing all excess Shell inventory into Club Wyndham Access. Over time there will be less and less "Shell" inventory and more and more "Wyndham" inventory at each Shell resort. 

Many Wyndham resorts are already like this. The Pompano beach locations are 90% Club Wyndham units and 10% Worldmark units. When Wyndham takes back Pompano beach deeds via ovations, they either throw the deed into the Club Wyndham Access  trust or the Worldmark trust. I expect over time the percentages might change allowing more Worldmark inventory in South Florida. In this scenario, you can stay in Pompano using Club Wyndham points or Worldmark credits, but it's easier to book using Club Wyndham points. 

In the upcoming years it will become easier to book Shell locations using Wyndham points and harder to book using Shell points because over time more Shell owners will convert to Wyndham, lowering the total inventory. See if your Shell points are enough to be a VIP in the Club Wyndham system by converting your ownership. If you have a lot of Shell points, you can get a really good deal converting to VIP if you own enough points.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 20, 2020)

I would say I've noticed a difference in availability for this winter in Shell. It's hard to say if that is people who have cancelled trips in the summer taking the availability though.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 20, 2020)

It should balance itself out though. The folks who convert to Wyndham move inventory to Wyndham, but they also book Wyndham-affiliated inventory, not Shell inventory. So, there are fewer room-nights available to Shell owners, but there are fewer Shell owners competing for those nights.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 20, 2020)

bnoble said:


> It should balance itself out though. The folks who convert to Wyndham move inventory to Wyndham, but they also book Wyndham-affiliated inventory, not Shell inventory. So, there are fewer room-nights available to Shell owners, but there are fewer Shell owners competing for those nights.



It depends when the inventory gets booked. 

A single shell owner would have booked sometime between 2-12 months.

Now that same inventory is available for all wyndham owners. Probably one of them is going to want to book when the window opens. So that inventory is likely to get booked sooner than it would have otherwise. That reduces the choices available in Shell/increases the competition for booking right when the window opens.

This is especially frustrating given they took away the ability to book home club reservations online.


----------



## comicbookman (Jun 20, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> It depends when the inventory gets booked.
> 
> A single shell owner would have booked sometime between 2-12 months.
> 
> ...



I don't think that is correct.  Shell and Wyndham owners are not going after the same inventory.  While less inventory is available to Shell owners over time, there are less Shell owners going after that reduced inventory.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 20, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> It depends when the inventory gets booked.
> 
> A single shell owner would have booked sometime between 2-12 months.
> 
> ...



Wyndham cannot unilaterally override the legally binding trust documents that formed SVC. What Wyndham does is offer to convert existing SVC owners to Wyndham ownerships.

When a SVC owner converts to Wyndham, their points inventory is moved into CWA - which becomes the available inventory that is accessible to Wyndham owners. If its UDI points inventory - there is some level of competition for reservations since points are points, unless the system is somehow limiting certain blocks of available inventory and reserving that inventory for SVC owners. I’d have learn more about how SVC actually manages inventory to provide better guidance.

As an SVC owner - is your ownership UDI based? Weeks/DI based? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 20, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> I don't think that is correct.  Shell and Wyndham owners are not going after the same inventory.  While less inventory is available to Shell owners over time, there are less Shell owners going after that reduced inventory.



Right, but the booking date of that inventory is likely to change. Shell is (for the most part) pure points. Wyndham takes back trust points, and then let's its owners book using those allocations.

So because a much bigger group of owners are now utilizing a small amount of trust points, those are likely to get used soon in the booking window to book desirable inventory. 

There will still be enough inventory to cover all the shell points out there, but over time I would expect the best inventory to start being gone pretty close after the window opens. 

I can plan ahead and book my stuff when the window opens, but casual users are likely to find less success. That will help Wyndham sales, because then they can say, "for better availability, convert!"


----------



## jim4529 (Jun 24, 2020)

As a SVC owner for over 10 years that I bought resale, I can tell you the “deal” Wyndham offers is a joke. I would be better off giving away my SVC points and buying 300,000 to 400,000 Wyndham points resale.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 24, 2020)

jim4529 said:


> As a SVC owner for over 10 years that I bought resale, I can tell you the “deal” Wyndham offers is a joke. I would be better off giving away my SVC points and buying 300,000 to 400,000 Wyndham points resale.



The points dont qualify as developer purchased? VIP silver (400k) normally costs as least 50k without PIC.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 24, 2020)

jim4529 said:


> As a SVC owner for over 10 years that I bought resale, I can tell you the “deal” Wyndham offers is a joke. I would be better off giving away my SVC points and buying 300,000 to 400,000 Wyndham points resale.


Its cost effective to rent  compared to buying resale and being burdened with ever increasing maintenance fees.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 25, 2020)

Now that the availability calendar is in place, it's fairly easy to find availability at the new resorts.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jul 4, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Which resort? I believe there’s a small amount of CWA inventory from MVC Rio Mar, but CWA inventory changes over time so there could be more at other locations that I’m not aware of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


STT


----------



## bryjake (Jul 5, 2020)

At Williamsburg update, they strongly hinted that margaritaville Atlanta as well as some other margaritaville resorts will be added to the family


----------



## Richelle (Jul 5, 2020)

bryjake said:


> At Williamsburg update, they strongly hinted that margaritaville Atlanta as well as some other margaritaville resorts will be added to the family



They like “strongly hint” at a lot of things. When they “strongly hint” no one can claim they outright lied to them. They are leading you to believe that Atlanta would be part of the system. I believe it will be, but always take what they say (or hint to) with a huge grain of salt. Honestly, when someone starts with “at an update, I was told...” or “the sales person told me...” I immediately write that comment off. I know I’m not the only one. That’s how little credibility they have around here.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 6, 2020)

Atlanta is going to be a Margaritaville Vacation Club, not one of the Margaritaville resorts/hotels that are unaffiliated with Wyndham (Like Houston & New York City).

207 timeshare units from studios to 4-bedrooms according to this news article.









						With historic buildings razed, Margaritaville resort tower poised to ascend downtown
					

Atlanta’s "birthplace of country music" has been reduced to rubble.




					atlanta.curbed.com
				




I do agree completely that you cannot trust anything a sales person tells you!


----------



## erniecrews (Jul 8, 2020)

Does anyone know if "Inn At The Park" in San Diego is available to Wyndham Owners?  It shows Inn at the Park and World Mark Inn at the Park on the resorts site when I select Oceanside, Ca., but when I select "View Monthly Availability" it says "Something unexpected just happened!  But we've been notified and we'll get it fixed as quickly as we can"


----------



## Eric B (Jul 8, 2020)

I get the same message for Inn at the Park on Club Wyndham.  In WorldMark, there is availability at that location for WorldMark Inn at the Park that is bookable.  Not sure why it isn't working on the Club Wyndham side for their portion.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 8, 2020)

Four bedroom units in the heart of downtown Atlanta! I like that Wyndham is building real timeshare units in urban centers, unlike Marriott, which is basically just offering slightly larger hotel rooms in urban centers. (I have no dog in this fight, as I am not an owner in either system, but I would rather trade into something like this than any of the Pulse units any day.)


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 8, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Four bedroom units in the heart of downtown Atlanta! I like that Wyndham is building real timeshare units in urban centers, unlike Marriott, which is basically just offering slightly larger hotel rooms in urban centers. (I have no dog in this fight, as I am not an owner in either system, but I would rather trade into something like this than any of the Pulse units any day.)



Agree with you completely!  I think more urban timeshare options is a good thing, but they can't just be glorified hotel rooms to truly be appealing.  And they have to at least have a pool!  No way my family would want to go on an family trip without some type of pool to enjoy. 

Atlanta is a great choice too, so many good family friendly activities.  I do so wish Club Wyndham would get a Boston one too!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 29, 2020)

What in the world in Wyndham doing building a resort in Atlanta given the many places they do NOT have resorts that would be much more needed?
I mean, is Atlanta suffering from a shortage of hotels?  And I am sure the cost to stay here (and park here) will be something other than affordable...

As much as I like the decision to build in Moab, this decision is without logic.  Who is Michael Brown surveying when he makes this claim:


> ......Downtown vacation destinations are the number one request from our owners, and Atlanta is at the top of everyone's travel list. This will be an extremely popular location for our members, adding to our stellar city-center vacation club locations...



As a Wyndham owner, I do not recall being surveyed on this question and while I might have missed the survey, _*Atlanta is NOT on the top of everyone's travel list*_ unless you're a fan of Odysseus.  There are several national parks around the country that still lack a resort in a reasonably handy location nearby and national parks have to be a much more consistently attractive draw than Atlanta _and now, in light of recent events, why build resorts in urban areas?_

I get that a better resort system will try and offer something for as many people as possible (featuring a variety of destinations) but Atlanta just is not an area lacking for places to stay.  

------------------------------

I made this post in another thread, but I want to post it here to see what it is I might be missing about Atlanta (specifically) and urban area resorts in general.  As I said above, I get that a resort system has to play to the widest possible audience, but since when has Atlanta been short of places to stay and are they really that many things to do in Atlanta to justify yet another urban resort?


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 29, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> What in the world in Wyndham doing building a resort in Atlanta given the many places they do NOT have resorts that would be much more needed?
> I mean, is Atlanta suffering from a shortage of hotels?  And I am sure the cost to stay here (and park here) will be something other than affordable...
> 
> As much as I like the decision to build in Moab, this decision is without logic.  Who is Michael Brown surveying when he makes this claim:
> ...



I responded on the general appeal of Urban timeshares in the other thread but on you part about Atlanta specifically there is TONS and TONS to do.  Its a very appealing location, especially for families and there are currently zero timeshares in any system anywhere near Atlanta that I am aware of.  (Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that.)

CNN Center, World of Coke, Georgia Aquarium, Civil Rights Museum, MLK Jr. National Park Site, College Football Hall of Fame, Zoo Atlanta, Six Flags over Georgia, Jimmy Carter's Presidential Library & Museum, and I'm sure more that I can't think of off the top of my head.

Plus all of the pro sports teams!  and many college sports events like the Chick Fil-A Kickoff Game, SEC Title Game, Peach Bowl, frequent NCAA Basketball tournament site, etc.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 29, 2020)

I would totally book there for a staycation, or to go to a con, or for running the Georgia Marathon.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 29, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I would totally book there for a staycation, or to go to a con, or for running the Georgia Marathon.


_*Oh stop that, @paxsarah - *you'd just beam in from the Delta quadrant! _


----------



## stevenh21 (Jul 30, 2020)

jwalk03 said:


> ... there are currently zero timeshares in any system anywhere near Atlanta that I am aware of.  (Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that.)


Wyndham at Fairfield Plantation is outside Villa Rica, GA. About 45 minutes west of Atlanta. It is not managed by Wyndham. There are units in some of the various HOAs, overlooking or close to the lake. I believe these are available with CWS, CWA and RCI.


----------



## reid07 (Oct 27, 2020)

New Club Wyndham Resort in Atlanta, Georgia
					

Club Wyndham owners can now book a stay at a brand-new timeshare resort in Atlanta, Georgia. Find out more about the new property in the heart of downtown Atlanta.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## TjTraveler (Oct 28, 2020)

reid07 said:


> New Club Wyndham Resort in Atlanta, Georgia
> 
> 
> Club Wyndham owners can now book a stay at a brand-new timeshare resort in Atlanta, Georgia. Find out more about the new property in the heart of downtown Atlanta.
> ...



I like the Wyndham room design for this resort. Modern and clean.


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 29, 2020)

Looks pretty darn cool.  The pool looks sweet!  I hope it actually looks like that when its completed.


----------



## joestein (Oct 29, 2020)

jwalk03 said:


> I responded on the general appeal of Urban timeshares in the other thread but on you part about Atlanta specifically there is TONS and TONS to do.  Its a very appealing location, especially for families and there are currently zero timeshares in any system anywhere near Atlanta that I am aware of.  (Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that.)
> 
> CNN Center, World of Coke, Georgia Aquarium, Civil Rights Museum, MLK Jr. National Park Site, College Football Hall of Fame, Zoo Atlanta, Six Flags over Georgia, Jimmy Carter's Presidential Library & Museum, and I'm sure more that I can't think of off the top of my head.
> 
> Plus all of the pro sports teams!  and many college sports events like the Chick Fil-A Kickoff Game, SEC Title Game, Peach Bowl, frequent NCAA Basketball tournament site, etc.





stevenh21 said:


> Wyndham at Fairfield Plantation is outside Villa Rica, GA. About 45 minutes west of Atlanta. It is not managed by Wyndham. There are units in some of the various HOAs, overlooking or close to the lake. I believe these are available with CWS, CWA and RCI.




We have stayed at Fairfield Plantation.  The timeshares are similar to individual houses.   However, ours leaked when it rained and non-stop ants.  All food had to be hung in bags from the cabinet handles.  Too much driving to go in and out of Atlanta on a daily basis.   

Olympic Park is a nice location for a timeshare.

Joe


----------



## troy12n (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm not sure I understand the draw of timeshares in downtown metro locations like Atlanta. I understand it for NY, San Fran, and Chicago when they had that one. But not Atlanta... other than the Aquarium, and Coke museum, there's nothing to do. I bet parking also is going to be quite expensive too. I can kind of understand Nashville, there's definitely more to do in downtown Nashville than the whole of Metro Atlanta... and there's plenty of Wyndham Hotel properties in Atlanta.


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 29, 2020)

troy12n said:


> I'm not sure I understand the draw of timeshares in downtown metro locations like Atlanta. I understand it for NY, San Fran, and Chicago when they had that one. But not Atlanta... other than the Aquarium, and Coke museum, there's nothing to do. I bet parking also is going to be quite expensive too. I can kind of understand Nashville, there's definitely more to do in downtown Nashville than the whole of Metro Atlanta... and there's plenty of Wyndham Hotel properties in Atlanta.



I think Atlanta is very appealing.  There is far more than just the Aquarium & World of Coke.
CNN Center, Civil Rights Museum, MLK Jr. National Park Site, College Football Hall of Fame, Zoo Atlanta, Six Flags over Georgia, Jimmy Carter's Presidential Library & Museum
Plus all of the pro sports teams and many college sports events like the Chick Fil-A Kickoff Game, SEC Title Game, Peach Bowl, frequent NCAA Basketball tournament site, etc.


----------



## dgalati (Oct 29, 2020)

troy12n said:


> I'm not sure I understand the draw of timeshares in downtown metro locations like Atlanta. I understand it for NY, San Fran, and Chicago when they had that one. But not Atlanta... other than the Aquarium, and Coke museum, there's nothing to do. I bet parking also is going to be quite expensive too. I can kind of understand Nashville, there's definitely more to do in downtown Nashville than the whole of Metro Atlanta... and there's plenty of Wyndham Hotel properties in Atlanta.


I stayed at Margaritaville Nashville 2 weeks ago and IMHO it was a great location within walking distance to all attractions downtown. Very clean room and a friendly staff. No request to attend a presentation was offered.  The other Wyndham Nashville location is great for Opreyland and attractions outside of downtown but I just liked not having a rental car and having to take or wait for the shuttle bus downtown.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 29, 2020)

jwalk03 said:


> I think Atlanta is very appealing. There is far more than just the Aquarium & World of Coke.
> CNN Center, Civil Rights Museum, MLK Jr. National Park Site, College Football Hall of Fame, Zoo Atlanta, Six Flags over Georgia, Jimmy Carter's Presidential Library & Museum
> Plus all of the pro sports teams and many college sports events like the Chick Fil-A Kickoff Game, SEC Title Game, Peach Bowl, frequent NCAA Basketball tournament site, etc.



I agree with you 100%! I’m looking forward to this location. We typically go to this Atlanta for sporting events a couple times a year and I will definitely stay in this timeshare. The Wyndham hotels in the area leave a lot to be desired. Hopefully, the Margaritaville, will be as nice as the Nashville location, with the added bonus of actual condo units in addition to the hotel rooms.


----------



## schoolmarm (Oct 29, 2020)

I am happy about the future Atlanta property. I have a LOT of conventions in Atlanta, and the downtown convention hotels are expensive. It would be so nice to stay in a timeshare for a convention.  There are a lot of things to do in Atlanta. If this property is near the MARTA system that would be a big plus!


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Oct 29, 2020)

I just hope they eventually do a Margaritaville themed resort in the Florida Keys. That would be a huge hit.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes, there is a Marta station near the MB stadium and State Farm Arena.


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 29, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I just hope they eventually do a Margaritaville themed resort in the Florida Keys. That would be a huge hit.



Yeah that would be awesome!


----------



## OutSkiing (Oct 30, 2020)

Pool looks even nicer than the Margaritaville in Nashville, if it really turns out that way.  And they show balconies on some of the rooms which would be a plus. Google maps already has this Margaritaville showing at this location .. Google 3d picture shows the construction site.

But who gets a foosball table in their room? Is that really a thing?

Bob


----------



## Eric B (Oct 30, 2020)

OutSkiing said:


> Pool looks even nicer than the Margaritaville in Nashville, if it really turns out that way.  And they show balconies on some of the rooms which would be a plus. Google maps already has this Margaritaville showing at this location .. Google 3d picture shows the construction site.
> 
> But who gets a foosball table in their room? Is that really a thing?
> 
> Bob



They have foosball tables in the presidential units at Austin.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 31, 2020)

Eric B said:


> They have foosball tables in the presidential units at Austin.



And 33rpm record players with a handful of records!
Kinda silly, but a nice touch for Austin.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 5, 2021)

comicbookman said:


> Kick your theme park vacation up a notch and stay right off International Drive at your proposed future Club Wyndham Plus resort, Club Wyndham Kingstown Reef. In between roller coasters and animal encounters, you’ll discover all the attractions that Orlando has to offer. Back at the resort, enjoy updated amenities including a nine-hole miniature golf course, chess, and more.


Well, that didn’t last long:
“A FUTURE CLUB PASS-ONLY RESORT
Effective May 1, 2022, this resort will become a WorldMark resort and will only be available to book through Wyndham Club Pass. Starting Nov. 29, 2021, all exchange fees will be waived for new Wyndham Club Pass reservations at WorldMark Orlando - Kingstown Reef for travel dates between May 1, 2022 through Dec. 31, 2023.”


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2021)

Maybe not a big deal. There is no shortage of Wyndham inventory in Orlando. Bonnet (and maybe even Cypress) is a better location for WDW. Orlando International is a better location for Universal. Kingstown is also rated noticeably lower in TUG reviews, though they might not be terribly current. The point chart isn't particularly great.

WorldMark can have it.


----------

